# Dongle for Portugal



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

We spent the whole of last winter in Portugal and I was glad that I bought a pay as you go Dongle on the Kanguru network (allied to Orange) If it is of use to anyone then please pm me and hopefully we can do a deal.
Apologies if this post upsets protocol but likely the proceeds will go to RNLI or other charity, just seems a terrible waste to throw it in Landfill
It even had some credit left on it!

Mike


----------

